# Stereoschutzblech



## richardlevy (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe den Cube Stereo 2006.

Als ich das Rad gekauft habe, gab es ein kleines Schutzblech beim hintere Federung. Dies ist jetzt total kaputt, weil dreck zwischen Rad und Schutzblech stecken bleibt.

Hat jemand eine bessere Lösung?

Gruss


Rich


----------



## jasper (9. Dezember 2007)

ich hab das hier:
http://sks-germany.de/sks.php?l=de&a=product&i=5288270026
aber im endeffekt hab ich es noch nie benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogbite (9. Dezember 2007)

Hi, Rich,

jaspers Lösung schützt zwar den Rücken, aber nicht den schweineteuren RP23. Da bei mir das Original-Dämpferschutzblech am Fat Albert schliff (bzw. umgekehrt) und dann den Geist aufgab (das Schutzblech), habe ich mir ne Lizard-Skin für den Dämpfer besorgt. Fand ich aber auch nicht so befriedigend. Also habe ich mir für lau (also eigentlich geschenkt) von meinem Händler noch so einen original Dämpferschutz von Cube besorgt, habe aber innen eine Rinne für den Kabelbinder rausgeschliffen, so dass dieser nicht mehr übersteht und der Abstand Reifen-Schutzblech zumindest etwas größer ist. Seitdem (1/2 Jahr) ist tatsächlich Ruhe. Und falls mir das Blech wieder wegfliegt, kommt das nächst dran. Ist ne günstige und einfache Lösung.

F.B.


----------



## Turbo_R3 (9. Dezember 2007)

richardlevy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe den Cube Stereo 2006.
> 
> ...


 Ich hab mir wie auf dem Bild zu sehen geholfen. Ein Stück alten Reifen mit Kabelbinder am oberen Teil des Dämpfers befestigt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir wie auf dem Bild zu sehen geholfen. Ein Stück alten Reifen mit Kabelbinder am oberen Teil des Dämpfers befestigt.


ich seh kein bild


----------



## Turbo_R3 (9. Dezember 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich seh kein bild



aber jetzt??


----------



## dave_01 (9. Dezember 2007)

Turbo_R3 schrieb:


> Ein Stück alten Reifen mit Kabelbinder am oberen Teil des Dämpfers befestigt.



Schaut ja nicht schlecht aus, aber stört das nicht beim Einfedern? Muss sich beim Einfedern der alte Reifen verformen?


----------



## Turbo_R3 (9. Dezember 2007)

Der Schutz ist hängt unten frei. Hab das heute auf der ersten Tour getestet und nix störendes bemerkt. Der Kolben des Dämpfers sah recht sauber aus, was man vom Rest des Rades nicht mehr sagen konnte.


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe auch probleme mit dem orginalen Stereo-Dämpderschutzblech gehabt, im härteren Gelände ist da der mittlere Kabelbinder öfters gerissen und das Schutzblech hats durchgezwirbelt.

Hier meine aktuelle Lösung:

zusätzlich zum Dämpferschutzblech ist um den Kolben ein alter Fahrradschlauch mit Kabelbindern fixiert und über das Ganze habe ich dann einen Speedstuff Neopren Dämpferschutz (da dringt nichts mehr durch)




und das Schutzblech habe ich überarbeitet und 2 seitliche Befestigungslöcher für die Kabelbinder geschaffen, da wo der Reifen+Dreck nichts mehr ausrichten


----------



## Herr Schwall (13. Dezember 2007)

Hy

Ihr habt Probleme mit dem Cubedämpferschutz weil Ihr noch den alten habt.
Der war anscheinen ein Schnellschuss und schlägt bei vollem Einfedern voll am Umwerfer an und wird an den Reifen gedrückt.
Das "neue" Schutzblech ist an der Stelle ausgeschnitten und kann dadurch nicht mehr mit dem Umwerfer kollidieren.

ride on


----------



## Cube.Team.Biker (13. Dezember 2007)

Den alten bei einem 2007er Modell? 

Stell doch mal ein Pic ein von dem Auschnitt

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (13. Dezember 2007)

Bevor die "originalen Schutzbleche" von Cube verfügbar waren eine Eigenkonstruktion: Kunststoff von einem alten Kanister und zwischen Sattelstrebe und Kettenstrebe ein Stück alten Schlauch mit Kabelbinder befestigt. (siehe meine Fotos)


----------



## Herr Schwall (13. Dezember 2007)

nö

habe momentan auch nur ein altes da.



so schauts "neue" aus (schnell mit nem Bildbetrachter ausgeschnitten)

Die ham das im laufe 2007 geändert.

ride on


----------



## wildkater (17. Dezember 2007)

...also bei meinem 2007er war gar kein Schutzblech dabei???


----------



## fatz (17. Dezember 2007)

zwei alte von 06 haette ich noch rumliegen. nagelneu, nie montiert. 
abzugeben gegen eine tafel schoki + porto....

ich steh immer noch auf meinen gummilappen am daempfer.


----------



## bernd e (17. Dezember 2007)

@fatz: Sieht nicht schlecht aus! Allerdings sitzen das ober Lager und Verstellung immernoch im Dreck was mir persönlich nicht so zusagt.


----------



## Giant XTC (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe inzwischen auch schon alle Lösungen durch:


Original Cube (ohne untere Aussparung): ist sofort abgerissen
Lösung von Fatz: Ist zuviel Dreck an den Umwerfer und die Gelenke gekommen
Original Cube (NEU: mit Aussparung): Hält seit zwei Monaten, hat aber auch schom am Kabelbinder geschliffen

Ich werde jetzt die Kabelbinder am neuen Schutzblech noch etwas anpassen (siehe vorherige Posts) und habe auch schon überlegt auf einen 2,25er Nobby Nic zu wechseln.

Ob es Sinn macht vorne den 2,4er und hinten den 2,25er NN zu fahren?

Gruß

XTC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (18. Dezember 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> Ob es Sinn macht vorne den 2,4er und hinten den 2,25er NN zu fahren?



Ich fahre auch vorne den 2,4 NN und hinten den 2,25 Smart Sam. Vom Fahren habe ich ein gutes Gefühl, ob es einen besonderen Sinn macht => keine Ahnung.


----------



## siers (18. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ist es normal das an meinem 2007 kein Dämpferschutz montiert ist? Oder hat das mein Händler vergessen??


----------



## Giant XTC (18. Dezember 2007)

Das wird er wohl vergessen haben! Frag einfach mal, und bloß nichts dafür bezahlen...

@Bernd E: Habe ich da richtig gesehen dass Du dein Stereo verkaufst? Was ist bloß in Dich gefahren?


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi

um hier mal mit einigen Gerüchten aufzuräumen:
Das Schutzblech ist bei allen DTC modellen im Liefrumfang enthalten. Falss nicht kann der Händler es nachbestellen.
- Das Schutzblech wurde für alle 3 DTC modelle entwickelt, Leider muss beim Stereo das mit der Ausfräsung montiert werden, da der Umwerfer sonst das Schutzblech trifft.

mfg

Sebaastian


----------



## Stefan3500 (19. Dezember 2007)

ich hab auch einen Gummilappen montiert (siehe Fatz).  Die perfekte Lösung.
Das original Schutzblech geht nich nur kaputt, es  sieht auch  Schei..e aus !

Und wegen Dreck an der Dämpferverstellung: Irgendwo iss halt Schluss mit Schutz. Ansonsten -> Rennrad fahrn

Wichtig find ich nur das die Lauffläche des Dämpfers nicht im Dauerbeschuss ist und das schafft der Lappen perfekt.


----------



## fatz (20. Dezember 2007)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> Und wegen Dreck an der Dämpferverstellung: Irgendwo iss halt Schluss mit Schutz. Ansonsten -> Rennrad fahrn



seh ich auch so. irgenwo ist schluss mit der schuetzerei. ein bike muss n bissl dreck aushalten.
und ein schutzblech, das am reifen streift ist kagge


----------



## rolling cubes (20. Dezember 2007)

Hey Fatz,
steht das Angebot mit der Schoki und dem Porto noch?


----------



## fatz (21. Dezember 2007)

@rolling cubes
 pn


----------



## bernd e (27. Dezember 2007)

Giant XTC schrieb:


> @Bernd E: Habe ich da richtig gesehen dass Du dein Stereo verkaufst? Was ist bloß in Dich gefahren?




Ja, du hast das lesen werder verlernt noch teuschen dich deine Augen


----------



## Käse (14. Januar 2008)

fatz schrieb:


> zwei alte von 06 haette ich noch rumliegen. nagelneu, nie montiert.
> abzugeben gegen eine tafel schoki + porto....
> 
> ich steh immer noch auf meinen gummilappen am daempfer.



hi,

hast du ein schutzblech noch? dafür gibt eine schöne große tafel?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basscommander (14. Januar 2008)

Ich frage mich nur... wofür?
Die Dichtungen und Abstreifer sind bestens dafür geeignet um den Schmutz vom Dämpfer 'runter zu schieben.
Das Einzige, was so ein Lappen verhindert, ist grober Steinschlag. Aber mehr Sinn macht so ein Ding auch nicht... also finde ich zumindest.

Grüße!
Der B


----------



## Giant XTC (14. Januar 2008)

Sicher gibt es dafür Abstreicher und Dichtungen aber unter Dauerbeschuss werden die auch nicht besser. Ausserdem kommen schon Kratzer wenn der Abstreicher den Dreck schiebt. Und den Steinschlag hast Du ja auch schon erkannt.


----------



## fatz (16. Januar 2008)

Basscommander schrieb:


> Das Einzige, was so ein Lappen verhindert, ist grober Steinschlag. Aber mehr Sinn macht so ein Ding auch nicht... also finde ich zumindest.


bei dem was der fette albert so an steinen durch die gegend wirft, ist der lappen mehr als
angebracht. ausserdem bewirkt dreck, den der abstreifring nicht abstreifen muss, auch
keinen verschleiss.


----------



## Cube Sting 2008 (16. Januar 2008)

hab nen stin mit "schutzblech". 2 schlammfahrten gehabt und ich kann euch sagen, daß das teil echt was taugt. hatte locker 90% weniger schmutz als ohne.


----------



## fatz (23. Januar 2008)

dass das schutzblech was taugt war, mit aussnahme der tatsache, dass es den beim stereo 
sehr kleinen platz zum reifen weiter verkleinert, nie die frage. aber es ist einfach haesslich.............

ps. meine beiden blech sind weg


----------



## cybal (6. August 2009)

hallo,
habe gestern mein schutzblech gecrasht... ich bräuchte deshalb ein neues für mein stereo 2008.. gibt es jemand der es mir verkaufen/schenken würde? pim bitte direkt an mich, danke


----------

